# [Case Mod] Project Imagination - CM Storm Trooper Mod by adamski07 [Completed]



## adamski07 (Jul 5, 2013)

*[Case Mod] Project Imagination by adamski07*









*Adamski Mod Facebook Page*
*Rig Noobies*


*THE CASE*



*COOLER MASTER STORM TROOPER*
_*"Storm Trooper. Join the mobile infantry."*_​

*Specifications:*

Case: *CM Storm Trooper*

PSU: *CM V series 850W*

Motherboard: *Asus Maximus Formula VI*

CPU: *Intel i7-4770k*

GPU:* SLI GTX 780 *

RAM: *Corsair Vengeance Pro 16gb*

SSD: *samsung 830 256gb*

Cooling: *Custom Liquid Cooling*


I'm finally back again with a new case mod project! Some of you may know me already after my first project where I won the OCN's March 2013 MOTM. Now is the time for new project on the CoolerMaster CM Storm Trooper Case. 

Project Imagination is going to be the line up of some of my mods. Another version of this mod is my scratch build that is ongoing right now, I call it Project Imagination SV. The Scratch Version.

Key Features:

1.    Custom Reservoir
2.    Hard clear tubing
3.    Neat cable management
4.    Windowed Side Panels
5.    New Front Design
6.    And couple surprises! 



Previous/ongoing mods :
Project Prodigious - OCN's March 2013 MOTM
Project Imagination SV

Other components will be added as I go through with the project. Comments, questions, critiques, and ideas are all welcome! Btw, not all the hardware to be used is final.

Subscribe on my OCN log for more detailed log:Project Imagination - OCN

Sponsors:

Cooler Master




AquaComputer


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Subbed  Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 5, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> Subbed  Looking forward to seeing your progress!



Thanks man!


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 15, 2013)

These stuffs arrived few mins ago! I actually didn't expect it to be here today. So excited to open this and to start my mod.  Huge thanks to Cooler Master for these gifts! More stuffs coming for Project Imagination.


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will unbox these later and will start disassembling the case for measurements!  Thank you Cooler Master for the case, psu and fans!


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Motherboard, PSU, and GPUs


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Some nice hardware there


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 18, 2013)

Murdered the case earlier. Did you notice anything different?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

adamski07 said:


> Murdered the case earlier. Did you notice anything different?
> 
> http://s6.postimg.org/kxmbub3o1/995902_441706465936797_758402235_n.jpg



apart from murder??


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> apart from murder??



yes


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 18, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> Some nice hardware there



Thanks Phas3!


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 18, 2013)

nice start
wait for forward
subbed for nice mod


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 18, 2013)

360 RAD mount in front! Looks good to me.  I might move it higher, but I need the RAD in hand first for measurements.


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 19, 2013)

New mobo tray! This is only 40% done. Updates on the new tray later on.


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 20, 2013)

The mobo tray mod is now 70% done.  Still need to be polished and to be painted after.


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 22, 2013)

*UPPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTESSSSSSSSSSS!!*

I just finished the new motherboard tray for this project,  I'm calling it MoboTray V2.0. The Idea behind this mod is to have a space between the two mobo plates where I can route all the cables and keep the back of the case
as clean as possible. The result, for me, was outstanding. For mounting it on the case, I used the stock holes of the case and attached it using couple thumbscrews. With it, I can easily install or take it out of the case.  
This is just one of the unique/innovative mods I will do for this  project so please keep checking the build log!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking really awesome. That mobo tray mod idea looks cool. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## adamski07 (Jul 22, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> Looking really awesome. That mobo tray mod idea looks cool.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Thanks Bro!  There's a lot more for this project.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 22, 2013)

Mobo tray idea is genius


----------



## adamski07 (Aug 21, 2013)

Update :

Got the RAD installed. smile.gif It's the Aqua-Computer Airplex Modularity 360mm RAD. Thank you so much aqua-computer for this rad. It's a beast rad!


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 21, 2013)

intersting project
subed


----------



## adamski07 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hardware Updates:

New Mobo
Aqua-Computer goodies
































































Hardware Updates:
New mobo
Aqua-Computer goodies


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Project's done! Final photos tomorrow.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wished id found this sooner, very nice look forward to seeing the final photos


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Updates for mods!


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 13, 2013)

UPPPDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

Shroud-Channel-bay. This is the PSU shroud I made for Project Imagination. It's just like your regular PSU Shroud, but it has built-in floor channel and 5.25" bay mount for fan controllers/etc. Enjoy! (Please ignore the protective tape on the channel)

More coming for Project Imagination!


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 13, 2013)

This is going to be great  subbed


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 13, 2013)

UPPPPPPDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

These are the backplates for my two gtx 780 and a cover for my CPU. Enjoy! More coming for Project Imagination- ROG!


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Final photos later tonight! Stay tuned!



Sorry for flood updates. Just updated all 7 different build log threads all over the net. lol


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, here it is guys! Project Imagination is done. This is my 2nd case mod project and it is pretty challenging to modify a bigger case. Took me a while, but it was all worth it. First, I'd like to thank Cooler Master for giving me the chance to modify their Trooper case. I'd also like to thank Aquacomputer and ASUS for their support.

There's so much more I wanted to do on the case, but unfortunately I have to finish it now and share it with you all. I hope you all like it.

I apologize for picture's quality. I am not that great in photography. My setup was just a couple light bulbs, my comforter(lol) as background, and my sister's camera. 

Also, please take time to visit my project log on CoolerMaster's forum and support me for the upcoming Cooler Master's Case Mod competition 2013. 

Let me know what you think of it and you have any questions about my project. 

PLEASE DON'T FORGET TO SHARE IT WITH YOUR FRIENDS!


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 14, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> This is going to be great  subbed



Thank you. Hope you like it!


----------



## XSI (Dec 14, 2013)

WOW are u fcuking kidding me !!! What a beauty  Hope you win mate. One of the best mods!


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 14, 2013)

adamski07 said:


> Thank you. Hope you like it!



Yeah, let's be realistic, what's not to like 
... and the reservoir embedded in back of the case - looks great


----------



## adamski07 (Dec 15, 2013)

XSI said:


> WOW are u fcuking kidding me !!! What a beauty  Hope you win mate. One of the best mods!



Thank you. I hope so, but having this project finished is a big win already for me. 


BiggieShady said:


> Yeah, let's be realistic, what's not to like
> ... and the reservoir embedded in back of the case - looks great



 Thanks again.


----------



## adamski07 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry, I spent the last 4 weeks on modding and finishing the project instead of taking lots of photos for the work log. Here are some of the photos together with explanations. I'am a student and working at the same time. I only have few hours a day and few days a week to mod. I cant really spend my time taking photos instead. Maybe on my project, ill share more of my worklog. I wish I have a buddy who can do all the photography for me. lol. Anyway, enjoy the photos. Tools used : Jigsaw, Rotary tool, different sizes of bits, router, metal saw, and etc. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. Thank you!

First 360 RAD I custom made for the project.




New custom made 360 RAD mount.




The Case : CM Storm Trooper Case.




Disassembled the case and test fit of the mobo in 90 degrees orientation.








Custom MOBO tray, top layer.




Double-layeedr custom mobo tray.




Measuring where to make the bend for the side strip cover.




Some tools!  




Top view.




Manually measuring the placement of holes for custom water channel












Acrylic pieces!








Cementing a small piece on each plate for added support on fittings.




Just.... my legs. lol








arm and leg worth of fittings.




PSU Shroud in 2D lol.




Home made acrylic bender.




First stage of the PSU shroud












It fits perfectly!












With the fittings, looks good at this stage.








Tapping the acrylic pieces. One of the most intense and toughest part of this mod. Luckily, it didnt break.








Cementing the acrylic pieces to the water channel block.




Just some crafting. First time doing this. Covering the back panel cover with plastic resin.








Time for painting!




Sexy black. Love the result of this air can paint. The end results always looks like a powdered covered paint.








Done with the last coating! 




Custom routed plate for the PSU shroud.




























Was so excited at this point to finish it! 
























IMAGINATION pieces for the PSU shroud. They're so small and pain in the ass gluing it on the shroud!




Used the cutout on the acrylic to place and glue each pieces on the shroud.




IMAGINATION: [R]OG




Painted!




Almost done with the custom back panel cover.












Time for painting!




Mounted the SSD at the back!




HELL YEAH! LOVE THIS! MATTE BLACK is 
This custom back panel cover is reinforced with a aluminum plate at the back.




Custom back plate with the built in reservoir and two 120mm exhaust fan.








Cementing the custom reservoir to the back panel! 




my 5TB HDDs as weights when cementing the custom reservoir!




Done and ready for painting!




Added a red accent to the custom back panel cover.




done painting the back panel! Read for the coolant and the fans.












Perfect result. No leak!








Installed the two 120mm fans inside the custom back panel.
















Starting to look finished. 








Glued some acrylic pieces for the custom GPU Plate.




Painted it with Fiery red!




GPU backplates and the custom CPU plate








Covered the red part with modders tape and cut the details using xacto knife.




BLACK again!




Custom cover for the double layered mobo tray for a cleaner look! 








Done bending the tubings!




Its ALIVE!


----------

